# Big island pond stud



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

My son and I went to the lake this afternoon to do our usual swim/fish session. While I was rigging a bream pole my son walks out to the dock with his light spinning combo that he had me put a deep diving rapla on before we left. On the first cast I hear the water explode and look up to him breaking her neck. She spit the lure, I run over toss the lure back to where she hit Nd twitch it twice and boom she destroys it. I handed the rod back to him and the fight was on. She was 25" long and 19" in girth behind the gills and in front of the dorsal. My guess is 8.5-9#.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

another


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Big ol' bass right there. Way to go guys! :thumbup:


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Nothing like passing on the passion!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man that is awesome ! I bet that the little fella will never forget that. It looks humongous with him holding it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

What a great way to teach a young person about fishing. Awesome


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

excellent.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dang, that's a nice one for the little man. Congrats on hooking it up for him to! Nice job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fixed them pics fer ya!!! Dang fine job, bet that youngin' was excited as all get out!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Will you be my dad?


----------

